# Scrambled Eggs



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

There'a a ton of ways to scramble an egg. Much like the boiling of eggs though there's always someone with a different opinion.






Gordon Ramsey does something interesting.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> There'a a ton of ways to scramble an egg. Much like the boiling of eggs though there's always someone with a different opinion.
> 
> Gordon Ramsay's Scrambled Eggs - YouTube
> 
> Gordon Ramsey does something interesting.


Interesting ... That it is ...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Scrambled egg bake......Yummy
From my first ever pullet eggs a couple years ago...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, that looks good.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I can't believe I watched that video!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a recipe for an oven omelet and after tweaking it a little,is very tasty.It makes a big panful and reheats well in the microwave.We always have leftovers and I can only eat so much so the flock ends up getting a big chunk(they did contribute to it).It seems to be 1 of their favorite treats,they even eat all the veggies in it!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Scramble 8- 10 eggs.
Put toppings(meat,veggies ,cheese ,etc) in the bottom of a 8''x 8'' baking dish.
Pour eggs over toppings.
Bake at 400 for 30 mins.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds like something I should try today. Hubs will probably appreciate a hot breakfast.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess I could cook some eggs. Not today.

Long Island Breakfast Special

Bacon or sausage patty cooked
One fresh roll
2 eggs fried on one side, break yolks, flip over for a minute or two, put on roll with bacon or sausage on top, salt, pepper ketchup. Coffee, light and sweet.

Great on the way to work. I miss walking in to a neighborhood deli and getting breakfast to go.


----------

